
RIP: BlackBerry kills its Classic phone - e-sushi
http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/05/technology/blackberry-classic-phone-qwerty/index.html?iid=surge-story-summary
======
brudgers
Source at Blackberry: [http://blogs.blackberry.com/2016/07/change-is-only-
natural-a...](http://blogs.blackberry.com/2016/07/change-is-only-natural-a-
classic-model-makes-way/)

------
_nalply
Will BlackBerry stop producing smartphones with a hardware keyboard? Or it is
only the Classic model which is being killed?

